# Vegemite Backlash!



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Well, Jason. You might have been somewhat forewarned, but is that really forearmed? Here are some taste treats from Colorado that are headed your way. I personally only ask that you post your taste reviews (*with pics*). Your whole family is welcome to get in on the action, and anybody that eats Vegemite every day will surely love these taste sensations. I have sent some serving suggestions, but creativity is welcome too.

Cherry Green Chile Salsa
Jalepeno Jam
Habenero Sauce
Chuckwagon Chile
Colorado chocolate










Have fun my friend.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh dear God!! You're trying to kill the poor fella!! :r 

I know Vegemite tastes bad, but...murder by Habanero?? That's taking things too far!!!!!!!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Can't wait to see the pics after he tastes the habanero hot sauce.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Shipped today 2005 SEP 09.


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

Nicely done


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

No pics, but my package shipped today 9/20/2005 with a guaranteed delivery date of 9/27/2005. Since I didn't post pics maybe you will  Enjoy


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

hope he's gotta good dunny at his new place cos he's gonna need it


----------



## pyrotech (Sep 8, 2005)

Anybody spreading the Vegemite or Marmite message deserves all that befalls them.

Uck Uck Uck u


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

Dear lord move the sand bags bud, they won't help, line it with asbestos this time


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

some medicine from the strangelove doctor will be going out tomorrow!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

pyrotech said:


> Anybody spreading the Vegemite or Marmite message deserves all that befalls them.


Retribution is at hand!!! :r


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

SDmate said:


> hope he's gotta good dunny at his new place cos he's gonna need it


I'm not so sure, I think the rear end might get quarterized from the heat 

OK you all realise I am at a slight... no wait a minute, huge disadvantage here don't you?? I was 1 person sending out 5 packages, now I'm one person how looks like he will be getting at least 4 as the Hat has also said he will be sending a small sampler my way. There's gonna be alot of pic's.... and they may not all be good 

I do have to say though, chilli is one of my favourite foods and I do enjoy hot and spicy stuff. However I have never even seen let alone tried any of what I see in that photo. So I think I may be in trouble.
As far as the rest of the family, you can count my wife out, however my mum does like this sort of thing as well... Mmmmmm maybe I can trick her into eating some as well??

OK do I get some recipes or something, perhaps some tips on the best way to consume these delightful looking treats? Hey what's with the chocolate?? is that bad or did you just put that in there as a sweetner??

I will gladly post pic's of my taste test... should be fun, but if I blow the Dunny door off the new house I'm sending you the bill :r J/K


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> I'm not so sure, I think the rear end might get quarterized from the heat
> 
> OK you all realise I am at a slight... no wait a minute, huge disadvantage here don't you?? I was 1 person sending out 5 packages, now I'm one person how looks like he will be getting at least 4 as the Hat has also said he will be sending a small sampler my way. There's gonna be alot of pic's.... and they may not all be good
> 
> ...


I included some potential tasting methods in the note I included. The habenero sauce has a kick, but flavor too. The rest isn't that spicy, just a little zip, and a lot of flavor. There are too many hot sauces around here that I truly LOVE, this is a mere sampling. The chocolate and chile are just included cause they're good eats. I did not include anything I don't have on hand in fridge right now, or haven't tried, except the chocolate. The chocolate flower is a Columbine, which is the state flower of Colorado.

Have fun!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> I do have to say though, chilli is one of my favourite foods and I do enjoy hot and spicy stuff.
> 
> I will gladly post pic's of my taste test... should be fun, but if I blow the Dunny door off the new house I'm sending you the bill :r J/K


Jason,
Do me one favor and get your "down under cigar scene" piece for the show finished before you dig into the Habanero sauce. It takes a while for vocal chords to grow back :r


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Jason,
> Do me one favor and get your "down under cigar scene" piece for the show finished before you dig into the Habanero sauce. It takes a while for vocal chords to grow back :r


 :r I probably shouldn't smoke a cigar while eating this stuff, I may spontaneously combust or something.

Sorry I haven't got you the "cigar scene Down Under" ready yet but I have been to busy with this new house. Should be able to get it organised over the next week or two.

Jason


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Update: Package might not go out for a few days... oh but it will go!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

You may wanna keep some milk handy for the Habenero sauce it will ease you pain somewhat lol

CBF :w


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> :r I probably shouldn't smoke a cigar while eating this stuff, I may spontaneously combust or something.
> 
> Sorry I haven't got you the "cigar scene Down Under" ready yet but I have been to busy with this new house. Should be able to get it organised over the next week or two.
> 
> Jason


Jason,

No problem, family & home place always come first. We'll be happy to get it when we get it.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Sorry am late guys, but have been sick all week. Mine will go out tomorrow. Jason will be receiving:

1. Jar of jalapeno jelly (not so hot, but is awesome on BBQ).

2. Jar of apple cider jelly (might want to try this one on the barbie too).

3. Jar of wild plum jam (just put it with your vegemite heehee).

4. Jar of dry roasted sunflower kernels.

5. Jar of Lawry's Seasoned Salt (I love this stuff!).

6. 10 assorted smokes.

Sorry, no pics.

Oh yeah.....some post cards from Kansas.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Alright, one more package coming to you today.

You sure are going to end up with alot of jalepeno jam :r


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

DrStrangelove said:


> Alright, one more package coming to you today.
> 
> You sure are going to end up with alot of jalepeno jam :r


 Got any marmite photos?


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

DrStrangelove said:


> Alright, one more package coming to you today.
> 
> You sure are going to end up with alot of jalepeno jam :r


Aaah... Does this stuff go on toast? :tg


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

kansashat said:


> Sorry am late guys, but have been sick all week. Mine will go out tomorrow. Jason will be receiving:
> 
> 1. Jar of jalapeno jelly (not so hot, but is awesome on BBQ).
> 
> ...


Geez, think I might run out and reinforce the letter box.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Aaah... Does this stuff go on toast? :tg


I think you are supposed to spread it on your bunions.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

OK, got Opusxox and Moglman's packages today. I have tried some stuff and have the photos to prove it. Will post these and a review on what I have tried tomorrow I hope... getting late here now... almost 12am. All I can say for now is.......................... YUMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

And here, another package from DrStrangelove. You will notice the can of soup has been opened... had that for lunch today


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Ok, as promised a short review on some of the products here.
1st and foremost, and what everyone is probably waiting for..............
The Habanero Sauce. Well I must say that I really like this stuff, had it on some chicken which was also sprinkled with the spices that Skip sent (very nice as well). My initial bite was of apprehension as I did not know what to expect but once that was out of the way it was all good. What I did not notice initially and not until the 2nd or 3rd bite was the flavour, tasted just like what we have here and is bottled as American Mustard, only this was hotter (American Mustard or at least the one we have here is not hot at all). However I must say and I'm not trying to be a smart ash here, I did not find this too hot at all. I generally like hot spicy food so my palette is use to some pretty severe things. Final verdict? Awesome, I can't wait to get a bit more creative with this stuff and try and make sme other things with it.

Next was the Jalapeno Jelly supplied by Moglman. I tried this as suggested on a cracker with cheese, I also had it on a cracker by itself. Initial impression was of Strawberry Jam, only with the slight bite of Jalapeno in it. Was sweet and just a little nip of spice, excellent. Actually had this while I was waiting for dinner t cook.

The Cherry Ole sauce was interesting. Reminded me of a medicine I use to take as a kid for coff's. Not that that's bad as I happened to like this coff mixture. This does not surprise me as I have made similar things with plums and you tend to ge that sort of flavour from this type of fruit. I did like this sauce but did prefer the Habanero.

Skip the Rhum bites you sent are nearly all gone, walked past the fridge 5 times in the space of 5 minutes today, with each pass I ate another... nuf said!!! The Rum cake... my god who would make such a dispicable thing?? I had a coffee yesturday arvo and thought I will have a small slice of this rum cake and try it out. This stuff is practically oozing rum, after the 1st bite I picked up the box and was pouring over it and noticed that they ship Int. and you can buy from their web site... I breathed a sigh of relief, this has to be one of the best cake/deserts I have had. The rest is in storage in the fridge as I will serve it for desert when my mum next comes for dinner (she comes every 2nd week and I cook dinner for her).

DSL, had your Amy's Kitchen soup for lunch today. Have to say that it was very fresh and natural tasting for a canned soup. enjoyed the whole can with a couple of slices of whole grain toast. Not normally a fan of things with corn in, I like corn, just that most stuff with corn in a real mushy and over cooked. not this stuff, very crisp and firm.

So thats about it for now, had some roasted sunflower seeds sent by Kansashat, man they go good with beer and tomorrow (which is now today cos it's 1:15am) I'm gonna have some taost with wild plum jam for breaky, also sent by the Hat.

Thanks guys for your treats, I am still enjoying them and feel somewhat guilty since all I sent you was Vegemite and some biscuits and chocolates. In a nut shell, I think you guys have some really good food.
Now the photo's.

http://img195.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vbl24li.jpg


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

There goes that Habanero Sauce.



Notice I have the injured finger sticking up. It's not that i was afraid of getting Habanero Sauce on it... just that I can't bend it :r


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Mmmmmm more Habanero Sauce


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

how about them pancakes? mmmmmm.... :u


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Mmmmmm more Habanero Sauce


As I mentioned, the Habenero sauce has lot's of flavor, and isn't too bad in the heat department. But... Jason seems to be saying that he can take real heat, and seems up to the task. The fun shall continue. Stay tuned ...


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

DrStrangelove said:


> how about them pancakes? mmmmmm.... :u


Haven't tried them yet. In fact I have been layed up sick the last couple of days, was suppose to return to work on Monday after 3 weeks leave and working on the house. My little boy was sick Sat night and whatever he had he gave to the whole family so I had an extra 2 days but no energy to do anything.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Moglman said:


> As I mentioned, the Habenero sauce has lot's of flavor, and isn't too bad in the heat department. But... Jason seems to be saying that he can take real heat, and seems up to the task. The fun shall continue. Stay tuned ...


Mate, I'll give anything a go. When it comes to food I love to explore. This good turn into full scale war.... I may have to go shopping


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Do they still do bundy and coke in cans in Aus?

Hmmm... might have to send some lovely english delights to australia too....


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Mate, I'll give anything a go. When it comes to food I love to explore. This good turn into full scale war.... I may have to go shopping


Just when you thought it was safe to go back into the kitchen ...

Jason is sitting at home thinking I hadn't remembered the challenge. Let's just say, beware my friend, and please be careful when the beer flows too freely or children are around.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Moglman said:


> Just when you thought it was safe to go back into the kitchen ...
> 
> Jason is sitting at home thinking I hadn't remembered the challenge. Let's just say, beware my friend, and please be careful when the beer flows too freely or children are around.


WTG Scott. Give him hell.


----------

